# 터키파



## themadprogramer

annyeong(not writing this in Hangul because of the spammers),

The other day I saw a bus which had what appeared to be hangul on it.

Upon examining I was unable to read it.

Is this some sort of cursive writing, or is it some script derrived from hangul? Or perhaps a couple of archaic letters? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kross

The words on the side of the bus are written down in cursive script. They look like 터키파 or 터커파. But I have no idea about what they really mean. Maybe an ad for something?


----------



## M Mira

Googling shows that it's the logo of a certain "Turkeypa", which seems to be a Korean traveling agency.


----------



## Rance

It sure looks like 터키파 to me as well and makes more sense as you are from 터키.
It is a cursive style combined with somewhat archaic style of 'ㅌ',(- on top of ㄷ like ㅊ &ㅈ).
It is rarely used now in digital era which has only adopted one form 'ㅌ' unless you use special font.
Due to such limitation, you will never see this style of writing on internet except from pictures.
However, there are still people, especially from older generations, who would still use such style in an actual handwriting.
There is also such style of writing for ㅋ as well, a bar on top of ㄱ.


----------



## vientito

It seems funny that the style of writing is not being consistent between 터&키.  So it is quite plausible that among the same sentence you will find some written in old way while others not?


----------



## Rance

That used to be quite common with that style of ㅋ being less popular than that of ㅌ if my memory doesnt fail me.

Interestingly, the current standard style is actually more true to the original style, impling ㅌ with bar ㄷ style is not as old as I suggested earlier.





Source: 훈민정음 해례본.( This is the book released to explain about Korean alphabet when it was publicized.)

I am not sure where that style of ㅋ,ㅌ with bar on top originate from, but I guess it was considered stylish writing at certain point and lost popularity as of now.


----------

